# Season's Greetings and Happy New Year 2013



## SeaBreeze (Dec 20, 2012)

*Merry Christmas and Season's Greetings!! Wishing everyone a very safe and happy holiday and a healthy and HAPPY NEW YEAR 2013!!!*


----------



## Knightofalbion (Dec 21, 2012)

Wishing all my fellow SF members and guests a very merry Christmas and a very happy, peaceful and successful 2013.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 24, 2012)

May your stockings all overflow with something other than trans-fats! Merry Christmas!


----------



## Steve (Dec 26, 2012)

All the best for the coming year..

May we have a HEALTHY year !!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 26, 2012)

Ditto!                  :newyearseve:


----------



## Ozarkgal (Dec 31, 2012)

Wishing all my forum friends a happy and peaceful New Year!


----------



## TWHRider (Jan 2, 2013)

A Happy New Year to All  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






> _*May your stockings all overflow with something other than trans-fats!*_



Ahhhh!! The humor light of our lives!  May you always stay With It because we like being entertained by you


----------



## Dorothy (Jan 3, 2013)

New year, New start , hope this year brings nothing but good things to all.


----------

